# Deleted post



## kitkat34469 (Oct 26, 2021)

Why is it that I just joined and made a post looking for a female for my dog and the conditions on studding him I have and it was deleted yet other people have posts looking to breed their dog yet theirs is still up? It seems stupid. Guess I can't use this site.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

kitkat34469 said:


> Why is it that I just joined and made a post looking for a female for my dog and the conditions on studding him I have and it was deleted yet other people have posts looking to breed their dog yet theirs is still up? It seems stupid. Guess I can't use this site.


Solicitations for breeding is not allowed on this forum. Please direct me to the other posts that you’re referring to… Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Send a link and it will be deleted.If the post exists it simply means we didn't see it yet in order to remove it. The forum rules that everyone agrees to prohibit solicitation and sales of dogs and puppies.


----------



## kitkat34469 (Oct 26, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Send a link and it will be deleted.If the post exists it simply means we didn't see it yet in order to remove it. The forum rules that everyone agrees to prohibit solicitation and sales of dogs and puppies.


If you mean the "terms of service" link that you should click on before signing up, nobody ever really clicks on those to read them. Never met anyone that does. And as far as giving the links to help take them down I don't have time to do all that copy paste stuff. Some of those posts are 5 or more months old. 

I just can't use the forum like I need to. I'm looking for a female to either stud my male to or to bring home and keep and breed myself. If that isn't allowed then this site is the same as all the others you just can't do the one thing you need to after all the other prep steps which is the actual breeding part. 

I'm trying to expand my presence online in order to find females and list my male to do so, not read a forum on stuff I can ask on of seasoned breeders on top verified sites I'm already a member of. So this isn't helpful.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Right at the top of the "Introductions and Welcome Mat"








Board Rules


We realized that the board rules were no longer posted at the top of each forum so am posting them again. ADMIN Board Rules Considering the real-time nature of this Web Board, it is impossible for us to review messages or confirm the validity of information...




www.germanshepherds.com





This isn't the forum for you it seems like


----------



## kitkat34469 (Oct 26, 2021)

No not at all. It isn't very helpful for what I am aiming to do.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Backyard breeding is frowned upon on this site.


----------



## kitkat34469 (Oct 26, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Backyard breeding is frowned upon on this site.


Who said anything about bark yard breeding? I'm with genuine breeders who are in it for the bettering of the breed, under a mentorship of breeders who breed both AKC, CKC and Embark Profiled dogs, where health and temperament and functionality are our priority, not looks for all show on what people think or prefer the breed to look and move like. _[Removed - self promotion]_

And funny enough "back yard breeding" is just another word for hobby or home breeder, and they tend to be more trustworthy to buy from than those who have a full stock of 2 or more pairs of breeding dogs and the pups and dogs tend to be healthier as they are more capable of putting time into one litter as opposed to trying to juggle time between a whole stock of dogs and multiple litters.

_[Removed - self promotion]_

So where you got backyard breeding from I don't know but obviously you didn't read what was said.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

kitkat34469 said:


> If you mean the "terms of service" link that you should click on before signing up, nobody ever really clicks on those to read them. Never met anyone that does.


…and those that don’t have their posts deleted.


kitkat34469 said:


> And as far as giving the links to help take them down I don't have time to do all that copy paste stuff. Some of those posts are 5 or more months old.


or you could just do it to prove your point? pretty sure if you looked again, you’ll see the same thing mentioned about the post being against forum rules….. you’ll also notice a lock symbol which means the conversation has been locked, no replies allowed.

anyway, you’re right…. the owners of this site are not in the business of allowing free advertising and self promotion. feel free to take that up with them.

i recall you stating that your dog is a working dog - perhaps use those clubs or working venues to network. i also recall him not being registered…. and having only some of his health clearances done. maybe that’s why you aren’t getting the interest you want.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, good luck.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

closing this thread.
appears you’re just trying to get around the rules in a clever fashion now.


----------

